# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Letersia E Sotme Shqiptare

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Ju Ftoj te gjithe te shkruani ketu per Shkrimtaret e kohesh se sotme!

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Ka kohe qe s'shihemi dhe ndjej
si te haroj une dalngadal
si vdes tek une kujtimi yt
si vdesin floket dhe gjithcka.


Tani kerkojme poshte e larte
nje vend ku ty te te leshoj
nje strofe a note,a nje brilant
ku te te le,te puth ,te shkoj.


Ne ste pranofte asnje varr
asnje mermer,a morg kristal
mos duhet valle prape te te mbart
gjysem te vdekur,gjysem te gjalle.


Ne s'gjetsha hon ku te te hedh
do gjej nje fushe a nje lulnaje
ku butesisht porsi polen
gjithkund,gjithkund te te shperndaj.


Te te mashtroj ndoshta keshtu
dhe te te puth te ik pa kthim
dhe nuk do te dime as ne askush
harim ish ky a s'ish harim.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

MALL
Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq.
Per ty une befas ndjeva mall.
Jetojme te dy ne nje qytet,
Dhe rralle shihemi sa rralle.


Edhe m'u duk pak e çuditshme
Si erdh kjo vjeshte, ky mengjes.
Qiejt e ngrysur pa lejleke
Dhe shirat pa ylber ne mes.


Dhe thenia e vjeter e Heraklitit
Seç m'u kujtua sot per dreq:
"Te zgjuarit jane bashke ne bote,
Kurse te fjeturit jane veç".


Ne ç'enderr kemi rene kaq keq,
Qe dot s'po zgjohemi valle?...
Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
Dhe une per ty seç ndjeva mall

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

LAOOKONTI


 Me shihni tek  mbytem  nga gjarperinjte
                        ne muze te Luvrit ne Madrid , ne Nju-jork
                        Para syve tuaj e aparate turistesh.
                       qindra vjet kam qe vuaj
                      nga qe sflas dot 
                        Si te flas?
                        A mundet nje nofull mermeri
                        te levize nje grime, te korrigjoje dicka?
                        vini re syte e mi, te zgavrat e thella
                        nje enigme, si amebe te thare atje ka. 


                        Nje te fshehte te madhe ndrydh brenda gjoksit
                        para syve tuaj, ne Paris, ne Madrid.
                        Ah, do te doja dyfish te m'i shtonit,
                        vec sekretin e madh te shkarkoja nje dite. 


                        Tek me vini rrotull, une them me vete
                        kaq te verber te jeni sa te mos te ndjeni kete,
                        qe ky ngerc e ky ankth ne qenien time
                        s'eshte nga gjarperinjte, por nga nje tjeter gje? 


                        Mijera here ne mijera net e dite
                        te verteten e frikshme perseris pa pushim.
                        Me shpresen e marre se nga kjo perseritje
                        ndoshta mermeri peson nje ndryshim. 


                        Po s'nderron ai kurre.
                        Art i skulptures
                        genjeshtren mbi te ka ngrire pergjithnje.
                        I mberthyer ne deshmine e saj te rreme,
                        te verteten kujtoj e qaj per te. 


                        Si cdo gje e tmerrshme eshte i thjeshte sekreti,
                        qe brenda boshlleku i gjoksit mban.
                        Afroni, pra, kokat te degjoni te verteten,
                        mua s'me mbyten gjarperinjte por trojanet me
                                                                                        vrane. 


                        O, sikur te mundja gjithcka te tregoja.
                        Si do te ngrinit para meje si gur,
                        por une i denuar mes rropames suaj
                        moskokecarese
                        monologun te thurr. 


                        Ju e dini se perpara Trojes ahere,
                        kali i drunjte, dhurata e grekeve u shfaq.
                        Ky kale ne dy grupe i ndau trojanet:
                        ta pranonin ate, ose ta flaknin sakaq.
                        Pajtim me armikun, ulerinin tradhtaret
                        mjaft me me lufte, zjarr edhe helm.
                        Erdhi koha qe shpatat ti kthejme ne parmenda
                        armiqte ne miq erdh koha te kthejme. 


                        Ne mbledhje te gjate "pro" dhe "kundra" kalit,
                        une "kundra", kryesova me terbim.
                        Dhe juve ju kam thene ahere se hyjnite
                        gjarperinjte me derguan si ndeshkim. 


                        C'perralla kalamajsh, c'trillim per budallenjte
                        une gjarperinjte do t'i mbrapsja me nje shkelm.
                        Po c'ti bej fushates se tradhtareve kunder meje
                        shantazheve,letrave anonime plot helm. 


                        Dite e nate e me jave polemika vazhdonte,
                        nga shtresat e mesme e gjer lart ne qeveri.
                        Ishte vjeshte.
                        Nen qiellin e hirnosur me ere
                        kali i drunjte perjashta priste ne shi. 


                        Ate kale une i pari e kisha goditur,
                        ndaj, e dija, kete s'do te ma falnin perjete.
                        Me ne fund "vije e bute" fitoi mbi te "ashpren",
                        dhe ne "kokefortet" na vune ne arrest. 


                        Ne burg, me goten e ujit, ne mesnate
                        helmin na dhane ata te pijme
                        ata qe ulerinin kunder dhunes e shpates
                        Qe dinin te kafshonin tamam si gjarperinjte. 


                        Ne mengjez qe pagdhire ne breg te detit
                        ma hodhen kufomen drejt mbi zhavor.
                        Rapsodet anembane perhapen
                        versionin fals te gjarperinjve hyjnore. 


                        Ky ishte mbarimi i polemikes per kalin,
                        ju e dini me Trojen se c'ndodhi pastaj.
                        Tre mije vjet rrjesht,
                        nga muzeu ne muzera,
                        une hamalli i mermerte, genjeshtren mbaj. 


                        Tre mije vjet...Akoma zjarret e Trojes
                        si floknaje e kuqe me rrine ne sy.
                        Po me i tmerrshem se zjarret, kumet e vomet
                        ishte fundi fare,
                        kur u be qetesi. 


                        Troje e braktisur.
                                        Germadhe.
                                                 Hi i ftohte;
                        dhe poshte ne te vdekurit shtrire rresht.
                        Dhe papritur, ne muzg siper tokes se mardhur
                        u ndje dicka qe ate cante permes. 


                        C'ish kjo gervime keshtu, kjo jehone?
                        Vume veshin. Kuptuam. greket e ligj
                        permbi qendren e qytetit me parmende leronin
                        per te thene se Troja perjete vdiq. 


                        Ja me ne fund dhe parmenda e tyre.
                        Ah, plugu i saj si na cante me dysh!
                        Nga tradhetia e Trojes, nga gjithe dhembjet,
                        ky kafshimi i parmendes me i hidhur ish. 


                        T'i kthejme shpatat me ne fund ne parmenda.
                        Keshtu therritnin atehere ata.
                        Midis fjaleve tuaja, si mallkim, si gjeme
                        veshet me kapen edhe kete hata. 


                        Me kane lodhur me shume, besomeni, ca fjale,
                        se kjo peshe e neveritshme gjarperinjsh.
                        Ju, qe gjer ne hene kini shkuar, si valle
                        s'depertoni dot deri ne gjoksin tim? 


                        Gumezhina juaj si zhaurime deti
                        me vjen nga cdo ane me perplaset ne vesh,
                        nga copera bisedash shumegjuheshe rreth meje
                        shqetesimet e medha te botes marr vesh. 


                        Degjoj emra shtetesh te reja qe kane dale,
                        emra kombesh e popujsh te rinj degjoj,
                        vec ai, i vjetri, i tmerrshmi kale,
                        ashtu si ahere ka mbetur njelloj. 


                        Prej potkonjve te tij une rreqethem akoma
                        dhe keshtu ne mermer i mbrojtur sic jam,
                        kurse ju, te panjohurit, ju prej mishi dhe kocke
                        vertiteni mosperfilles nga salla ne salle. 


                        Vertiteni,
                        flisni per teatrin e per plazhet,
                        per gjithfare motoresh e gjithfare qeverish,
                        pa ju shkuar mendja qe ai mund te shfaqet
                        ne nje dite te rendomte, nje mengjes me shi. 


                        Ashtu si ahere...
                                        po mjaft,
                                                      u lodha.
                        Nga vertitja juaj po me erren syte,
                        nga rropama juaj veshet me gjemojne
                        ne muze te Londres ne Luver e Madrid, 


                        ne pafshi ndonje dite te behem copera,
                        nga marazi, sic thone, te plas, t'ia bej "krak"
                        jo kujtimet e Trojes, as gjarperinjte monstra,
                        por indiferenca juaj
                                             do te behet shkak

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

DIMRI

Dhe vjeshta i shkoi "fletet e saj"
i vertit era,i perpjek
dimri si perandor kinez
ngjyren e verdhe kudo e ndjek.


Dhe keto re qe tani vijne
ndryshe nga rete e gjertanishme
te shkreta jane pa vetetima
porsi djerina te merzitshme.


Vecse nen to qyteti zien
me drita,zhurma dhe trafik
dhe floket e tymta te uzinave
mbi supe i bien madherisht.


Ja horizonti i bardhe i dimrit
perballe peisazhit qe leviz
harxhon te fundmen vetetime
si reporteri te fundit blic.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

E HIDHUR VJESHTE E KETIJ VITI



Ne memorje te demonstratave studentore
ne Prishtine ne vitin 1981

E hidhur vjeshte e ketij viti
Kosoven gjeti nen terror
Korba te zes mbi te ja mbriten
Hetues,gjykates,prokurore.


Me 5 vjet burg,me 8,me 7
Me 12 denojne diku
Keshtu mes jush shekullin ndani
Dhe mijevjecarin ndani ju.


Keshtu e preket historine
Mbi supe e bartet JU serish
Prangat ne shkolle qe i mesuat
Ne duar i ndjete befasisht.


Dhe pate se nuk ish larg mesjeta
S'qe larg dhe vec ne endra s'qe
Dh'u kthye nata e Prishtines
Ne naten Shen Bartoleme


U ngritet Ju vigane,fisnike
Me korektese e madheshti
Ngaqe kerkuat *Republike*
Ju shtypen si ne Monarki.


Por koha kurre s'vjen pergjysem
Nat e masakres vetem s'mbrin
Se pas Dushanit car te frikshem
Rrufeshem Skenderbeu arin.


S'kish deshmitare,TV nuk pati
Zinxhir i tankut kur ju griu
Por rete e globit vec ju pane
Ndergjegje e botes tek ju mbriu.


Keshtu ne vorbull te epokes
U ngritet Ju si monument
Ju qe e preket historine
Dhe n'histori u kthyet vete.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

DITE VJESHTE


Autobuzet urbane nga periferite
drejt qendres mbi xhama bien brymen
vjeshta si luaneshe krifeverdhe
ruan ditet e fundit nga dimri.


Te vitrinat,tek xhamat e kafeve
kalimtare te shumte ka
ne reflekset e flokeve te tua
nje nuance e kuqeremte ra.


prane diteve te tua te bardhe
kalova sot rastesisht
ti u trembe...une ujk nuk jam
po as dele nuk jam natyrisht.


Po ti eja andej te shkojme
pa i perfillur fjalet e botes
ku nga avulli xhamat e kafeneve
ngjajne si pamje qe s'jane ne fokus


Ne autobuzet urbane eja
te kalojme periferive mebryme
te shohim se si vjeshta krifeverdhe
ruan ditet e fundit nga dimri.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

LARG NE VERI



Larg ne Veri nen rete e renda bojhiri
Ndodhet nje qytet me nje emer te tmershem te
                                       pergjakur.
Shirat bien pa reshtur mbi qytetin verior Gjakove
Po si duket se shplajne dot gjakun nga fytyre e tij.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

IKJA E MOISI GOLEMIT



Kjo ruga perdridhet 
si gjarper i zi
per ku po vrapon
gjeneral Moisi?
Pelerinen era
ta ngre me tallaz
gjeneral Moisi
pluhur shume le pas.


Kali perpin udhet
muzgu bie ngadal
pse te dridhet freri
dores gjeneral?
Leshrat gjithe pluhur
te godasin syte
mbi boshllek te tyre
balli i ftohte i yt.


Nata zbret mbi udhet
larg zjare cobenjsh
gjeneral Moisi
perse shpaten zhvesh?
Udha eshte e gjate
tutje teri nxin
i ndergjegjes troku
prapa oshetin.




Larg dy-tre shkendija
patkoi shkrepetit
ndan udhes se madhe
ndergjegja jep shpirt
Moisi ndergjegjes
valle si i re?
Ajo ngrihet,bie
mbytur gjak perdhe.


Nata eshte e shkrete
troku naten mbush
vec ndergjegjes sate
prapa s'te ndjek kush
Ne kalldreme shekujsh
troku yt i zi
Moisi i Golemeve
Gjeneral Moj-Zi.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Vallja Shqiptare


Tri here opinga rrahu dheun
sikur kerkoi leje prej tij
pstaj shamia palet ndehu
me qetesi dhe madheshti


Keshtu mes qiellit dhe tokes
vallja u lind,vallja u shpall
kemba sinjale i jep tokes
dhe dora qiellit i jep lajm


Dhe vallja rrokulliset tutje
mbi kohra hedhur si hobe
prilli persiper i hedh lule
dhjetori boren shkund atje.


Valle shqiptare,shenja ne ere
ylbere tirqesh tej-tehu
kush ju kerceu ju njehere
dhe kembet rob mbene tek ju.


Kush ra midis vorbulles suaj
dhe s'u pershit dhe s'u perflak
ju bubullima me opinga
qe neper shekuj brodhet varg

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
:a :a

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

NJE ZOGE LENGON


libri i besimit te shpendeve thote:
cdo zog shtrin krahet e vdes mbi bar,
ndeshkim pse preku kufijte e ndaluem
mes qiellit e dheut.
Nji zog lengon per vdekje mbi bar:
gjethet nder lisa jane zogj e shoke
te pamberrishem
e losin me drite e diell
larg dy gur mullinjsh qe bien
si mbas ligjit njeni mbi tjetrin
pa za.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

NATA E KONCERTIT


As bora nuk asht e bardhe ne kete muzg.
Gjindja me kambe te randa vrapon
kah dritat e tingullit.
Ne sallen e koncertit edhe diktatoret
marrin vesh masen e instrumentave.
Ndegjuesit veshe-imet mbyllen syte
e kapen currila pullazesh te lashta,
djegje qytetesh e drush te thata.
Ne tempone dyte gzhatshem era
perkuli grurin deri ne toke.
Ne sallen e koncertit edhe dirigjenti
symbyll s'pau tjeter pos tingujsh
te ndezun brenda nji rrotulle terri.


        :a               :a                  :a

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

CKA I DUHEJ ULIKSIT ITAKA PA GRUE


Malli, deshire e perjetes
e jo mallengjimi, gurgull frymeshkurte
e joshi Uliksin me kthye i kulluem
atje kah ishte nise.Ne ravgime te paskaje
shtjeri edhe te mbramin petk qe kishte 
amzen e pashlyeshme  te vegeve ullini
dhe te duerve te grues.
Shtjeri edhe petka tjera leshi e lini
e fjeti nder  tesha te hueja, Uliksi,
kur harroi amzen.
Homerit s'i erdhi n'goje me thane
perse Penelopa endte per te me duer te veta
petkun magjik te kthimit.
Homeri i perngeshem u kull kujtueshem e tha:
Uliksi e Itaka pa grue-dy krena binjake dhie
me nje bri te thyem: pune e pakryeme.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

GJARPNI E GRUEJA 


Ajo mbrame harroi trupin e vet
zbuluet
e ne megjes e gjeti pikture te varun
ne murin e gjane dhete pashe:
e kqyri e e kqyri dhe u zhduk.
Petkat e saj teren buze detit
me kemishen e gjarpnit mbi gure.
Shterpia tha se vjen prap, ajo,
deri mbasdite.
Mbasdite vone, gjarpni i rrejtun
doli prej nengurit
e iu zgerdhesh vetmise ndersy,
veshi kemishen e vjeter e shkoi
me fjete.
:b                         :b                                      :b

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

NDER MIJA TRAJTA IDEJA


Prej  dite ne dite nji tingull
treqind e gjashtedhete here
prej zgjimi ne zgjim
fryme mali n'pullaz
ose trumcaku lypes meli
ne dritare...

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

LIRIKE 


Gjithëçka ishte si gjithëmonë
Dhe i kishte hije
Fjala fjalës,lumi lumit,lia lisë
Dikush deshi ta kthente ndryshe
Çmendutinë e bukur të gjërave
I ra tëja lirikës,u thamë

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Psalm për Kosovën




Kur pikon gjak
Kalliu, kur piqet vera




Kur hyn në gjakun tim
Nusrore e të bëhem krushk


Më mëso vetëm t'i bie
Kitarës, më mëso të vdes bukur

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Shkodra




Desha t'ia prek


Rozafës flokun


S'më deshe




Zbrita t'ia puth


Algjet Liqenit


Më nxore




Tani përherë më ke


Maje Taraboshit me cuba
Shkodër Shkodra

----------

